# Completed cat litter cabinet



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

This has been my latest labour of love, a cabinet to hide the cat litter tray and various sundry items associated.
Glue-lam beech, Tasmanian oak and a little ply for the back.
First time doing tapered legs.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, that is impressive.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Steve, looking very good. Hope your cat appreciates the mid-century-modern style. Question: where dose the cat go?
After you posted a previous project using glue-lam beech, I found some here (imported, very pricey), but not as nice-looking as yours.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Very interesting design. Can't say I've seen such a cabinet before. Great work.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

My first thought was: Wow! Just like Frank. That product could be the start of a new business! Beautiful.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Very nicely done.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Clever cat castle! Really nice project. Easy to get into, for the cat and for the cleaner. Nice to have a cabinet to keep cat stuff in. Well thought out. The drop front and strips for venting are really clever.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice Steve.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is awesome Steve


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Great idea, very nice!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a pleasure to see that someone still has the motivation to carry on in this ridiculous atmosphere of covid shutdown after shutdown. Our provincial government has buggered this thing up from the get-go. On again, off again shut downs starving small business, paying little attention to health advisors, allowing seniors in long term care institutions that are privately owned to perish because of a lack of help, I've had it. I've had enough. the easy way out is the best way out.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Steve that is a very impressive outcome, congratulations.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Really nice project for cat owners. Well done


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Biagio said:


> Hi Steve, looking very good. Hope your cat appreciates the mid-century-modern style. Question: where dose the cat go?
> After you posted a previous project using glue-lam beech, I found some here (imported, very pricey), but not as nice-looking as yours.


Hi Biagio.
Thank you! The entrance is on the left, where you can see the routed "ladder". That's a short internal wall for the cat to walk behind and into the tray.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words, they are an encouragement to me. I had fun doing this project, and feel more comfortable with each project I do. Woodworking is such a vast world in itself, and I am enjoying what I do and what I learn.


----------



## Willji (Feb 28, 2020)

I’m impressed. Very nice kitty litter cabinet. Kitty gets to have some privacy!


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Nice job. Since we recently added a cat to the family, I am hesitant to show your project to my significant other for fear that she will demand privacy for our cat.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Great work! As a cat owner myself, your cabinet is very well thought out.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

bfblack said:


> Nice job. Since we recently added a cat to the family, I am hesitant to show your project to my significant other for fear that she will demand privacy for our cat.


Lol. Go on! Take the plunge! It's worth it, I enjoyed this build.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

MoHawk said:


> Great work! As a cat owner myself, your cabinet is very well thought out.


Thank you. I can't take all the credit, the internet was a big source of inspiration, and my wife helped with design based on what she felt were requirements. We both worked on having an actually useful size, as what we saw online seemed really only fit for kittens or very small cats, and our boy is quite big.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope your cat is pleased with your efforts. The ones that lived with me, never seemed to appreciate my hard efforts.

Remember this - Cats don't have owners, they have servants. They allow us to live with them, as long as we feed and take care of them. We do not own them. Put yourself in that frame of mind before working too hard to please them.

Charley


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

CharleyL said:


> I hope your cat is pleased with your efforts. The ones that lived with me, never seemed to appreciate my hard efforts.
> 
> Remember this - Cats don't have owners, they have servants. They allow us to live with them, as long as we feed and take care of them. We do not own them. Put yourself in that frame of mind before working too hard to please them.
> 
> Charley


Lol. Our boy definitely has a way he likes things to happen, but doesn't totally rule the roost. He's learned I am the "alpha male".
But he's very happy with his cabinet, and it was mostly to please Mrs Fiz


----------

